# ED Has Forums Now.



## gray_foxor (Aug 26, 2009)

http://forums.encyclopediadramatica.com

Trust me, you'll enjoy it unless you fear "fursecution." Then you're just an idiot.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

Mwa ha ha ha 

I will look into this soon.


----------



## Icky (Aug 26, 2009)

Lol, they even made a "Furry" section.

This should be interesting.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh boy a Chris-chan sub-forum just what I've always wanted


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

*What are you talking about? 4chan has always existed. XD*


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Oh boy a Chris-chan sub-forum just what I've always wanted



This is easily the best sub-forum ever made, ever.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

Got board allreadyy, not my shtic.


----------



## Azure (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Corto (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm confused. Wasn't E. Dramatica 4chan's wiki? And isn't 4chan a forum?


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

They try to act cool by bashing furries. It's funny 'cause they're all fat fucking thirteen year olds on their dads computer.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> They try to act cool by bashing furries. It's funny 'cause they're all fat fucking thirteen year olds on their dads computer.



A lot ED members are actually furries, you know. And most of the furries they bash deserve it.


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

...true.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 26, 2009)

They even wasted $180 bucks... oh well, their loss.


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> They even wasted $180 bucks... oh well, their loss.


 on what?


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

Corto said:


> I'm confused. Wasn't E. Dramatica 4chan's wiki? And isn't 4chan a forum?


*Yes and yes.*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 26, 2009)

Was registered there days ago. So far, the registration process seems to be keeping most of the faggotry out.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 26, 2009)

Easog said:


> Was registered there days ago. So far, the registration process seems to be keeping most of the faggotry out.



It's broken.  It keeps telling me I'm on a proxy and I'm not.  I'm at home...  I tried registering here and on my Blackberry and they both say the same thing.  Even had a friend try registering and he got that too...

Whats up with that


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a nice development. :3


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2009)

Has anyone else been able to register to this thing?


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 27, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Has anyone else been able to register to this thing?



I got in yesterday or the day before. I haven't bothered posting, though.

It seems rather boring there.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 27, 2009)

Waste of time.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Waste of time.



Yeah...  I was looking for more ways to waste my time though.


----------

